# 4 month old is too skinny? start solids?



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

Just got back from the Dr. She is actually 4.5 months and the dr said that her weight is in the 3% until now its been around 20%, her height also dropped.
BUT i have to say when they weighed her she just got up from a long nap and hadn't eaten for a long stretch of time, we got home and she ate like a champ so maybe that effected the reading? She was 11.6 i bet she ate like 8 ounces haha

ANyway the dr said we can start solids or that she is showing all the signs that she is ready OR just try to feed her more and more often and dont let her get distracted. I also have some stored bm from her last growth spurt.

What should I do? Not worry and keep letting her eat whenever she wants, push boobies on her constantly haha start solids?(maybe avocado before bed?) or try to supplement with a bottle of BM before bed?

errr so confusing, after talking to dr she said that if I dont want to start solids, which I said I didnt, I should just go on as usual and at 6 months we will talk again and reevaluate. She said she is not too concerned because she meeting all the milestones, very alert and healthy and even has big cheeks!

Also I am about 5 ft 100lbs with bfing bbs haha and DH is 5'7 so we are not a huge family....


----------



## catchthewind (Jan 11, 2006)

My SIL ran into very similar issues with her DD, who is 2.5 now and perfectly healthy, though still little. Do you know if your ped is using the breastfeeding charts? My SIL's DD had a drop like that (from 25% to 3% or thereabouts too) and then the breastfeeding charts came out and she actually followed that curve perfectly, though still low.

Also, I seem to remember that breastmilk has more fat content and calories than most solid foods, so it would actually be counterproductive to start solids in my opinion. Because then she's eating less breastmilk. If she's obviously healthy, hitting all the milestones, and she is growing, I'd continue to feed her on demand and not worry too much. I think the ped my SIL saw said as long as some weight is gained each appointment, he doesn't worry too much. And even a few ounces can make a difference on where they fall on those charts sometimes so the not eating beforehand could make a difference I bet.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would absolutely NOT consider solids in that case.

#1. Every major medical organization says NOTHING but breastmilk before 6 months.

#2. Breastmilk has more calories than many solids.

#3. Solids are not for nutrition in the first year- breastmilk is.

#4. I would not start solids until a child met all readiness signs, including:
sitting unassisted
reaching for food
grabbing food
putting food in their own mouthes
no tongue thrust

I would offer often and make sure she cosleeps.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## wendylady (Jun 14, 2006)

It sounds like she is thriving (even the doctor seems to think so). She's just small! No need to worry. And certainly don't offer solids until at least six months, and only when she shows signs for readiness. Just keep offering milk and keep her close. You're doing great!


----------



## cardigans (May 15, 2006)

Some babies are just small! if she is happy, content and meeting milestones, it sounds to me like she is fine!


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

no reason to start solids for low weight...if anything, it's a reason to hold off on solids and nurse more. and a 4.5 month old is almost certainly not ready for solids yet. my 7 month old is just getting into them, and i think that's on the early side for genuine interest.

just keep nursing!!! mama milk is full of calories and good fat!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with the PPs, and Angela has spelled it out nicely. Nurse nurse nurse! Offer as much as you can. Babies are built to eat breastmilk.

If her weight doesn't follow her curve over the next little while (the WHO curve - you may have to replot all her weights, it is worth it!) then you may want to check out the low milk supply sticky at the top of the breastfeeding challenges forum. There is some great advice to increase supply there. But often just using the correct growth chart fixes the 'problem'!

Good luck!


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I've had the same experience with my ds. He dropped from 50th to the 5th in five months. I obsessed and experienced a great deal of stress over it and began having him weighed weekly. The LC had me recording the number of minutes he nurses adn pump after each feed (!). The ped was pushing solids. They ran a battery of blood tests and found no problem (I knew they wouldn't). The best advice I got was from the breastfeeding clinic doc who told me to feed him when he was hungry (both breasts), ditch the pump, and not look at the clock. A couple of weeks later the community health nurse told me to stop weighing him. I followed their advice and feel so much better. There was nothing worse than looking at my beautiful son and just seeing a "problem". He has gone from sleeping 12 hour nights to nursing practically all night long, but he's a very distractable little guy, so the nights are when he consumes most of his calories. Fine by me though. I agree with the others about not starting solids. I only give them about once day in small amounts (or not at all) and my ds is 7.5 months now. He's strong, happy and meets all his milestones. He crawls all over the house and gets into everything.

I took a lactation tea for a few weeks as my supply had adjusted to meet his low demand. Both supply and demand have been boosted significantly now.


----------

